# Anyone know?



## Neil (Jan 5, 2008)

The other day I was in TJMax with my wife, She was shopping , I was being a good Husband. Anyway I pickup a bar of soap called simply "Orange" made in Portugal by a compamy called Castelbel. the wraping is offwhite with images or oranges, the bar is 12.54 oz., Shaped like a large egg. I bought it because the aroma was so perfect and a wonderful orange. The ingredients are Palm and coconut oil, Titanium Dioxide,Water, fragrance (from France) and something called C.I.. The question: Anyone every seen or smelled this soap? I really want to use this Fragrance. Also anyone know what C.I. is? after the C.I. it says 15850:1 as a ratio or something.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry, I can't help.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 5, 2008)

Most sites on google call it orange blossom. I searched on fragranceoilfinder.com and found several. None say anything about castelbel though.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2008)

You can view & read about the soap here:

[url="http://216.109.125.130/sear...6.109.125.130/search/cache?ei= ... 1&.intl=us[/url]
From the descriptions they apprear to be all or nearly natural which means they may have chosen to use essential orange oil. My first guess would be sweet orange essential oil.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 6, 2008)

CI refers to the number of the colored mica used in the product.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 6, 2008)

pepper, you are so smart! I did not know that. Woo-hoo, I learned something today!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 7, 2008)

lol thats why i love the internet. Everything I know I've learned online from you guys. You made me knowledgable(spelling i'm sleepy) LOL


----------



## Neil (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for all the info everybody. I ordered 3 different Orange Oils so hopefully one will be right or atleast I'll be able to mix something.


----------

